# Augustmagazin online



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2006)

Auch ein Augustmagazin gibt es, seit gestern online.
Viel Spass beim Lesen!

*Klick hier>>*

Und hier die einzelnen Artikel:
DER Fisch des Lebens - Blue Marlin 
Am Haken (Zu Gast bei Freunden?) 
Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg
Anglerboard vor Ort: Bei Balzer in Lauterbach
Das "offizielle" Anglerboardtreffen am Edersee 
DAV - Newsletter 
Erlebnis Hornis angeln - Zu Gast bei Freunden
Fliege des Monats August
Hochseeangeln vor Kenia 
Japan Kunstköder News 
Libellen am Weiher - Fotoserie von Brösel 
Lottes Antarktisabenteuer, Teil 5 
Meeresangler Magazin
Pressemitteilungen
Reisebericht Norge/Romsdalfjord Eidsbygda 
Rezept des Monats August
Schweden 2005 - Chantals Reisetagebuch 
Trash Fly Contest der Kystefiskers 
Knurris Angeltouren sucht Partner


----------



## jottweebee (2. August 2006)

*AW: Augustmagazin online*

Das Magazin ist aber immer noch nicht offline lesbar, bzw. es kann nicht downgeloadet werden. Wann klappt es wieder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Augustmagazin online*

Sobald da die entsprechende Software zur Verfügung steht und sicher läuft.
Genauer Termin ist bis jetzt noch nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Augustmagazin online*

Franz hat jetzt mal die PDF freigeschaltet, wenn Ihr die aufmacht, wisst Ihr warum wir das bisher noch nicht freigeben wollten.

An den Verbesserungen wird gearbeitet, nehmt das mal als äußerst unvollkommenen Anfang!


----------

